
Show HN: I've created a Slack channel for discussion of cryptocurrencies - adamnemecek
https://join.slack.com/t/hncrypto/shared_invite/enQtMjk5MDg2MzAzMTIwLTEzNmU2NzVlNWFkMjNmZDI1ZGU1NzQ3MTZmNzM0NDU2OTc0Y2Y2NWMxZjBkZmI1MzMxMDllOGIzOTgwYWQ4MmU
======
adamnemecek
I find that HN overall is a little too ludditic for a discussion of merits of
crypto as opposed to "it's all gonna go to zero".

